# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  गर्मी तथा बर्फ का पानी

## xman

मित्रो पहले ये जान लीजिये आयुर्वेद के अनुसार ठंडे पानी की परिभाषा क्या है ??
शरीर का तापमान है 37 degrees Celsius ( 98.6 fahrenheit ) 
27 डिग्री से नीचे का सभी पानी ठंडा है !! 10 डिग्री कम तक शरीर सहन कर सकता है !!



तो बात ऐसी है मित्रो जब भी आप फ्रिज का ठंडा पानी पीते है तो गर्म पेट मे ठंडा पानी जाता है ! अब पेट आपका गर्म है और पानी ठंडा !! तो अंदर जाकर झगड़ा होता है या तो पेट पानी को गर्म करता है या पानी पेट को ठंडा करता है ! आप एक मिनट के लिए मान लीजिये आपने बहुत ठंडा पानी पिया है और पानी ने पेट को ठंडा कर दिया !

----------


## xman

पेट ठंडा होते ही हरद्य ( heart ) ठंडा हो जाएगा ! क्योंकि पेट और हरद्य ( heart ) का आपस मे कनेक्षण है !
हरद्य ( heart ) के ठंडा होते ही मस्तिक्ष (Brain )ठंडा हो जाएगा !!
क्योंकि इन दोनों का भी आपस मे क्नेक्षण है !
और मस्तिक्ष के ठंडा होते ही शरीर ठंडा हो जाएगा !

----------


## xman

और शरीर के ठंडा होते ही आपको घर के बाहर निकालकर फेंक दिया जाएगा ! वो 
सब लोग जो आपको लिपट कर प्रेम करते है वो आपको छूना भी पसंद नहीं करेंगे 
क्योंकि शरीर ठंडा हो गया !
और वो एक ही बात बोलेंगे जल्दी लेकर जाओ क्यों रखा हुआ है ?? अंतिम संस्कार 
कब है क्योंकि शरीर के ठंडा होते ही सिर्फ राम नाम सत्य होता है !
तो मित्रो ये ठंडा पानी पीने की गलती मत करिए !!

----------


## xman

अब इस सारी बात का दूसरा पार्ट समझिए !
जब बहुत ठंडा पानी आप पीएंगे तो पेट उस पानी को गर्म करेगा ! क्योंकि उसे आपको जिंदा रखना है ! तो ये भगवान की व्यवस्था बनाई हुई है लेकिन गर्म करने के लिए उसको ऊर्जा (energy )चाहिए ! अब ऊर्जा कहाँ से आएगी ??
ऊर्जा आएगी रक्त (blood) मे से ! तो सारे शरीर का खून पेट मे आएगा !

----------


## xman

अब आप थोड़ी देर के लिए कल्पना करिए सारे मस्तिक्ष का खून पेट मे चला गया !
हरद्य ( heart ) का खून पेट मे चला गया ! आंतों का खून पेट मे आ गया !
तो हरेक अंग को खून की कमी आएगी मस्तिक्ष को 3 मिनट अगर blood supply रुक गई या कम हो गई तो brain dead हो जायेगा ,
इस तरह heart को एक से डेड मिनट blood supply रुक गई तो heart dead हो जाएगा !
बाकी सभी अंग तो ऐसे ही खत्म हो जाएंगे !
इसलिए कहा गया है ठंडा पानी पीना बहुत बड़ा risk लेने के बराबर है !

----------


## xman

अब इस सारी बात तीसरा पार्ट समझिए !
हमारे शरीर मे दो आंत होती है छोटी आंत बड़ी आंत ( large intestine ) !
बड़ी आंत का काम है हमारे शरीर मे से मल को बाहर निकालना है जो भी हम खाते है पचने के बाद जो waste बचता है वो toilet के रूप मे बड़ी आंत द्वारा बाहर निकलता है !
बड़ी आंत देखने मे बिलकुल एक खुले पाइप की तरह होती है ! अब जैसे ही एक दम से आप ठंडा पानी पीते है तो ये बड़ी आंत एक दम से सिकुड़ के बंद हो जाती है अब बार-बार आपने ठंडा पानी पी पी कर इसे पूरा बंद कर दिया ! तो सुबह आपको स्टूल पास नहीं होगा toilet नहीं आएगी आप जोड़ लगा लगा कर पागल हो जायेंगे लेकिन पेट साफ नहीं होगा !
अर्थात आपको कब्जियत का रोग हो जाएगा और आयुर्वेद मे कब्जियत को mother disease कहते है ! सभी बीमरियों की जड़ है कब्जियत !अगर आपको कब्जियत का रोग हो गया और कुछ लंबे समय तक रहा तो एक एक करके आपको सभी बीमारियाँ आएंगी !! यूरिक acid ,कोलोस्ट्रोल ,heart blockage ,शुगर !!
इस लिए ये फ्रिज का ठंडा पानी आपके शरीर के लिए बहुत ही ज्यादा खतरनाक है मित्रो !!

----------


## xman

ये अमेरिका और यूरोप वाले बहुत अधिक ठंडा पानी पीते 5 -6 दिन फ्रिज मे रखकर फिर उसमे
ice cube डाल-डाल कर पीते है और परिणाम क्या होता है सुबह 1 -1 घंटा toilet मे बिताते है पेट साफ ही नहीं होता !! और कभी आप उनसे पूछिये की भाई आपने अपनी toilet seat ये बैठने वाली cobet seat क्यों बनवाई है ये भारतीय style वाली क्यों नहीं बनवाई ??
तो जवाब आएगा की भाई भारतीय वाली सीट पर आप 5 मिनट से ज्यादा बैठ नहीं सकते क्योंकि बैठने की जो पोजीशन है आपको 5 मिनट मे ही थका देती है और हमको घंटो घंटो बैठना है क्योंकि पेट साफ ही नहीं होता !! इसलिए कुर्सी जैसा बना लेते है और बैठे रहते है ! और तो और उनके toilet मे आपको library मिलेगी किताबे ,news paper मैगजीन सब मिलेगा ! क्योंकि घंटो घंटो बैठना है तो बिना इसके time कैसा पास हो ?? अभी toilet room तो किताब पढ़ने के लिए नहीं बना है ??
लेकिन उनकी मजबूरी है !

----------


## xman

अब हमारे देश के कुछ educated idiots ने उनकी नकल कर toilet मे अखबार लेकर जाना ,किताबे लेकर जाना शुरू कर दिया है और साथ मे छोटी सी library बनाना शुरू कर दिया है !और ऐसा करके अपने आप को आधुनिक समझने लगे है !! मित्रो बिना सोचे समझे जब नकल की जाती है तो ऐसा ही होता है !! उनकी मजबूरी को हम अपना फैशन बना रहे है !

----------


## xman

तो मित्रो ये सारी समस्या का मूल कारण है वो है ठंडा पानी ! तो आप कभी मत पीना है ! आपको अगर पीना है तो आप मिट्टी के घड़े का पानी पिये ! क्योंकि मिट्टी के घड़े मे रखे पानी को आप जब भी चैक करेंगे उसका तापमान 36 डिग्री 35 डिग्री 33 डिग्री के आस पास होगा ! और जैसा हमने ऊपर बताया आपके शरीर का तापमान है 37 डिग्री तो घड़े का पानी का तापमान और आपके शरीर का तापमान लगभाग बराबर बैठता है ! इसलिए सदियो पहले हमारे आयुर्वेद मे कहा गया घड़े का पानी अच्छा ! इसलिए हमारे देश मे सदियो से लोग मिट्टी के घड़े का पानी पीते आए !

----------


## xman

मित्रो छोड़िए इन सब बातों को मूल बात ये है मिट्टी का घड़ा इस देश मे करोड़ो गरीब कुम्हारों द्वारा बनाया जाता है ! लेकिन जबसे प्रेशर कुकर , पलास्टिक की बोतले ,थर्माकोल के गिलास आदि आने शुरू हुये है देश के करोड़ो गरीब कुम्हारों का रोजगार छिन गया है ! बेचारा गरीब कुम्हार मिट्टी के दीपक भी नहीं बेच पता क्योंकि हम सब दीवाली के त्योहारो पर चीनी लाईट खरीदकर पहले लक्ष्मी चीन को दे देते है और दीवाली की रात पुजा करते है की लक्ष्मी हमारे घर आए !!

----------


## xman

मित्रो आप सब अगर दुबारा से घड़े का पानी पीना शुरू करेंगे तो गरीब कुम्हारों का घड़ा बिकेगा ! फ्रिज का ठंडा पानी नहीं पिएंगे तो आपका स्वास्थ्य अच्छा रहेगा गरीब कुम्हारों को रोजगार मिलेगा !! सरकार के भरोसों इस देश की किसी भी समस्या का समाधान नहीं होने वाला !लेकिन इस देश की जनता अपने सतर पर बहुत सी समस्याओ का समाधान कर सकती है !! आओ हम सब मिलकर गरीब कुम्हारों के sale promoter बन जाए !

----------

